# Strange pigeon behavior?



## nindit (Sep 21, 2018)

Every time we let this guy out, he flaps around in a circle and hovers above the ground for 30 seconds or so. He kinda has issues flying (he has poor lift and a drooping wing) but he's totally done it before, usually when wants to get away from me. But once I saw him fly all the way to the ceiling and hover from there... so does this mean something, other than attempting to fly/stretching his wings? Just curious 

GIF to see him for yourself: https://gph.is/2yzy0eO


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is exercising his wings.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2018)

*Strange behavior*

Hi, your bird is exercising its wings i have a few birds that do it on a regular basis for any reason food, happy to see you or it just feels good like a big stretch when you first get up they just make it look much cooler!!!


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pigeon behaviour*

pigeon behavior can seem odd at times,but keep in mind is it is not a medical problem,or mecahical problem,-then its ok,-I have lived with/studied pigeons for 15 years..i love the way they hover,or dive bomb..when released they set their GPS by circiling,-feral pigeons are up against the environment,predators,and other hazards,-life expectancy is not good,-in the 1800s they numbered in the billions,man killed them for food and sport,just like the bison..to the point of extinction..but they have made a comeback.,hurray.--lots to know about pigeons.sincerely james waller


----------

